# salary vs. living cost in the hague



## Fastafone (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been asked by my potential dutch employer to put an expected salary figure .. working in the hague, so i assumed 3.4k euro net. Knowing that they will not cover anything .. housing, schooling, medical .. allowances etc. 
I am not sure if it should make an above average living for a family of 4? I did not allow for dutch international school costs as i feel better to get my daughters into dutch public regular schools from the beginning for easier integration into community. But i fear those schools wouldn't accept mid year enrollment. Sadly most of schooling info is in dutch! So i appreciate any advice related to my case. Thnx


----------



## Jpry (Jul 24, 2014)

3400 euro net is a very decent salary. I wonder what kind of job you would be doing for earning that money? Don't forget that if your kids are still small you will receive extra money from the government every 3 months. 
Don't expect your Dutch employer to cover any of the things you've mentioned, that would be very unusual here in the Netherlands. You get a salary and with that money you take care of your expenses yourself. However, what most Dutch employers will do is to cover your commuting expenses, that also on top of your salary. Don't forget also pension contributions which are also paid (partly) by your Dutch employer on top of your salary.
Mid year enrollment should be in some cases possible, just call the school director and he or she should be able to give you the information you need.


----------



## Fastafone (Jun 18, 2014)

Thnx a lot for your reply. I asked for 3.4k net but i know that after negotiation they will probably end up with 3k. Is this still decent? I maintain a high life style here in Egypt and i look for above average there in NL. Decent Rentals in den haag suberbs (wassenaar - Leidschendam) are a bit high (1500 including utilities) which takes half the salary!


----------



## Jpry (Jul 24, 2014)

3000 euro net will still be above average considering that the average year salary in the Netherlands is around 2000 euro net, but lots of households have a double income which place them on a better position. So don't expect to live a lifestyle above average if your are the only breadwinner in your family, especially if half of your salary will have to cover house expenses. 

I advise you to do some research on on the Dutch system and look at the purchasing power so that you can compare it with the country where you live now. However, the best advice I can give you is to make a budget where you fill in all the expenses: groceries, kids, entertainment, babysitting, clothing, car, various taxes, insurances, holidays, sport, savings, etc.. Don't forget to calculate the depreciation of items like your car or laptop. Also take in account that you will have to pay for your health insurance, around 100-125 euro per individual older than 18.


----------



## Fastafone (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok, i dont think for a sales engineer of my 10 years experience can push the salary higehr than this. Do u agree? I guess i would need higher because after calculation I found out that 3.3k is total expenses/month. This estimation assumes public schools (which i find really of par quality and small size). I am visiting the Hague in November. Can you recommend the best public schools there? Preferably bilingual.


----------



## Fastafone (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear Forum,

I will be in the Hague from 30th Oct to 5th Novermber. I want to take this opportunity to visit some schools that i may choose for my 7 years old daughter to start next academic year.

I would be happy to meet anyone personally who can help with some useful info.

My plan is to stay in the NL for a few years .. maybe 5 or 6 .. so, seeking affordable education, I prefer enrolling her in any Dutch international school or a normal dutch primary school with bilingual system.

I am targeting:
1- International school of the hague. (6400 Euro/year)
2-HSV international dept. 1150 Eur/year
3-HSV bilingual nederlanse (theoretically free)
4-European school (duuno)!
5-ISD intl. School of delft (4000 Eur/year)

Apart from intl. School of the hague, I just noticed that these schools are relatively small and humble! What do you think?

Do you recommend other primary public school with bilingual system (openbare bassischool -tweetalig onderwijs) in den haage, delft, wassenaar, leiden, nootdorp .. etc)?

Also, to help me choose .. what do you know about the difference between IPC system and the IBPYP system?

Thank you!


----------

